# Lola and Her URI update



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Yesterday I took Lola back to the vet. Her temperature is back to normal. But she's still struggling to breathe so they gave her another nebulizer treatment for 15 minutes. She is eating again, wagging her tail and is much more alert. But the persistent wheezing and snorting still looks as if it really hurts her. 
I am so angry about this. I will never ever subject her to another bordetella shot again. 
Two of my other chis got the bordetella snort that same day and they are fine. I wonder if Lola got sick because she's 7 and the other two are youngsters?
Anyway, thanks to the members who asked about her. Please keep her in your prayers. She is such a loving and good dog.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad to hear she's improved


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww poor Lola, I am so sorry, I am glad she is improving and hope she continues to do so


----------

